# Swarm box near existing hive.



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I started putting swarm boxes out today. I put the same box in the same location I got one last year. The swarm I got last year is in a hive next to it. Is this problematic to a swarm looking for an available home? On one hand,the good smells emulating from the occupied hive might enhance the swarm box location. The other hand, suggests, mother nature might not want two hives too close to each other and pass it up. (I'm thinking the former) I'll have a couple others in good locations 1/4 mile apart. If this location is a bust, I'll move it.
Thoughts appreciated
Rick


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Rick, I remember hearing someone say that bees attract bees, so it is probably in a good spot since they often use the same location to scout from.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

That was my thinking but just not sure and never been in this situation before. Thanks
Rick


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

I've heard of keepers capturing swarms where the box happened to be on top of one of their hives, so it shouldn't be an issue. I've placed 14 so far in the past couple of weeks...got lots of co-workers taking them home for me! Will place two or three more around the edge of a 30 acre field tomorrow. That's where I'm wondering if one will suffice, but I'm almost certain three may be too many...we'll see how I feel about it when I get there...I've also got one placed about 1/4 mile away from the same field already.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I catch them on my stands next to other hives and on top of other hives all the time. If you want to catch your own swarms place them hundreds or thousands of feet away.


----------

